# old windows, condensation between panes



## Christian (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I just bought a new house, and in the upstairs there are 2 old windows (dates on the sides show 1970-something) that are fogged up. Moisture is built up between the panes of glass. My home inspector says that won't affect the insulation, but the windows are barely able to be looked through. 

I recently heard that Wallside and some other companies warranty the windows for life, no matter who owns the home, and a friend thinks they are wallside windows. Does anyone know if the warranty would cover this problem? Also, would anyone know if I called Wallside and gave them the home address would they have any information (i.e. could they tell me if they were their windows)?

The other route would be to just replace them myself (if the above doesn't pan out). Anyone have any idea what they would cost? The windows are upstairs, about 24" x 36" or so (just an estimate), and they slide vertically (not sure what the style is called).

Thanks for the info everyone.

Christian


----------



## handyguys (Apr 16, 2008)

No ideas on the warranty. I have heard of companies that can repair this if its condensation. Here is on such process http://www.ccwwi.com/

Just the glass might be replaceable as well. I did a podcast describing glass replacement on more modern vinyl windows that may be applicable. Check it out at
http://www.handyguyspodcast.com/32/episode-7-broken-glass

Good luck and let everyone know what your resolution is.


----------



## mudmixer (Apr 16, 2008)

You can replace the insulating glass units (IGUs) without replacing the windows themselves.

You can have them installed or do it yourself If you have several and are in a metro area, it might be best to have them done if you have several panels.

It is necessary to measure correctly (height width AND thickness) of the IGU. Some glass shopes may have the right size in stock or they can make them quickly. - I called to have someone come out to measure a 25 year old sliding door unit and the technician had a unit  on his truck that fit. In 20 minutes he had the door removed, replaced the IGU, cleaned the track and wheels and reinstalled the sliding unit.


----------



## Christian (Apr 18, 2008)

this seems like a good option. The windows themselves seem to slide and work pretty well, although they look kinda old and dingy. Is there anything I can to to the vinyl frame (around the glass) of the window to make it look newer/better?

Does anyone know anything about how much it would cost to "de-fog" these windows? What about replacing the IGUs? Which option is better (most "bang for my buck")? 

There are 2 double-hung windows, upstairs, about 24" x 36" or so.

Thanks.

Christian


----------



## handyguys (Apr 18, 2008)

I would call the defogger guys and ask them for a price. I suspect they will be similar or a little more expensive than a DIY IGU replacement cost but less than a new window. Just a guess though. I forget what the IGU cost was for the window talked about in the podcast I referenced. Give it a listen it will tell you. Under $100 as I recall.


----------



## John7447 (Apr 20, 2008)

A new window at this size would start at 200.00
_______________________________________________
window replacement Ma we use the best replacement window


----------

